# big breasts??



## nomames (Apr 6, 2011)

my dog had puppies 1 time over a year ago but her breasts stayed kida big,if i work her out will they go away she is kinda big,


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

They will always be a little saggy even when she's in condition. Just loose skin.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've noticed with some dogs, the amount of hanging mammary tissue will depend on their general body weight. I help take care of a Boston Terrier we took in at my job, and when she was very skinny, she had no boobage. Now that she's gotten up to a, errr, "stout" weight, she's got hangers. I've seen it happen with other dogs, too. Of course, heat cycles will sometimes make that stuff swell. And its different for every dog. Some bounce back better than others. The more pups they have, the harder it can be.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok. Doesn't anyone know about "drawing" up the dog? It can be done easily and without alot of ado actually. We do it as follows.
Whether it is winter or summer, let the dog drink until she raises her head in the morning and then pull her water till night time. Again, let her drink until she lifts her head, pull the water.
Rub Campho-Phenique on her boobs. Let it dry. Once in the am and once in the pm. (some people use Vicks Vapor Rub)
Feed her once a day and exercise yes but not overly. Remember she is not drinking at will. Don't wait too long before you start. Pull the pups and start drying her up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pitcrew said:


> Ok. Doesn't anyone know about "drawing" up the dog? It can be done easily and without alot of ado actually. We do it as follows.
> Whether it is winter or summer, let the dog drink until she raises her head in the morning and then pull her water till night time. Again, let her drink until she lifts her head, pull the water.
> Rub Campho-Phenique on her boobs. Let it dry. Once in the am and once in the pm. (some people use Vicks Vapor Rub)
> Feed her once a day and exercise yes but not overly. Remember she is not drinking at will. Don't wait too long before you start. Pull the pups and start drying her up.


This is very true many times people leave the pups on for too long and do not properly dry up the bitch so they will sag. This is done after the pups are born not now when it has been months since they were nursing. This is done when the pups are weaned, I wean my dogs early like at 4 weeks so avoid this. Also my bitches are done with puppies by then anyway and will get aggressive with them.

Some dogs just never really bounce back after having puppies despite your best efforts.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Chansey had 10 pups. We weaned at 4 weeks, and dried her up. She was also spayed about a month after that. She has a tiny, itty bitty sag. So, I would say pull 'em off early. And of course, the more litters a dog has, the more sag you're going to notice.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

cali had 11 pups and we took them off her at 4 weeks and she tightened right back up.. no sagging at all... i think it just depends on the dogs..


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ah man, I thought this thread was going to be about something else....


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Ah man, I thought this thread was going to be about something else....


:rofl::rofl: you didnt get that lucky :rofl::rofl:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Ah man, I thought this thread was going to be about something else....


Yeah, I know. The OP should be banned for a misleading title.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Talk about misleading title...

My families old female in Colombia had big breasts, she was bred twice so I always assumed that was why.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

How hilarious is it that the OP actually was banned? (I know it was for something else)


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

I was always told that the pups need the mothers milk,until they are 6 weeks old. Is it Okay to wean them earlier than that?


----------

